# Happy 20th birthday, to the Nintendo 64!



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

lol, i played on N64 just one time in my life XD


----------



## ItsKipz (Mar 1, 2017)

the n64 was great, probably my favorite nintendo console second only to the GameCube


----------



## Youkai (Mar 1, 2017)

before buying I thought Nintendo was stupid creating this weird controller but actually the N64 became my Favorite !
When the GameCube was released I got it and was completely into it as well ... after those two great consoles Nintendo never failed to not fail XD (except for the handheld)


----------



## mbcrazed (Mar 1, 2017)

I've kept my N64 with me for nearly 16 years now! Can't believe it's 20 today! Happy Birthday Nintendo 64!


----------



## Alkéryn (Mar 1, 2017)

No it can't be true, i'm not that old xD


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 1, 2017)

N64 is awesome! I still have one at home. I really like to play it. Specially Mario Kart 64. I still have Majora's Mask Gold edition.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Alkéryn said:


> No it can't be true, i'm not that old xD


congratz dud, youre getting old XD


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2017)

I don't like this aging thing. I got my N64 at launch and I still have that very same N64.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> I don't like this aging thing. I got my N64 at launch and I still have that very same N64.


HOLYFUCK
O.O


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> HOLYFUCK
> O.O


For reference, the SNES was launched in the US on August 23, 1991. I was born August 9, 1991.
I have officially been alive longer than the SNES has been in the US...btw I still own my very first SNES that I got when when I was 4.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 1, 2017)

Why the fuck are pretty much all of my consoles as old or older than me lul


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> For reference, the SNES was launched in the US on August 23, 1991. I was born August 9, 1991.
> I have officially been alive longer than the SNES has been in the US...btw I still own my very first SNES that I got when when I was 4.


LOL
this is cool, i will try to keep my 3DS alive for 20 years too XD


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 1, 2017)

I still remember when I made my mom and grandma play N64 with me, lol. It was a great part of childhood. (I was a really dumb kid back then...)


----------



## gamesquest1 (Mar 1, 2017)

I still have my original snes (with my name scrawled on it in felt tip pen) but not my original n64 .......I think it was the felt tip that protected it all these years


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Darkyose said:


> I still remember when I made my mom and grandma play N64 with me, lol. It was a great part of childhood. (I was a really dumb kid back then...)


I need a childhood like this.


----------



## dpad_5678 (Mar 1, 2017)

Youkai said:


> before buying I thought Nintendo was stupid creating this weird controller but actually the N64 became my Favorite !
> When the GameCube was released I got it and was completely into it as well ... after those two great consoles Nintendo never failed to not fail XD (except for the handheld)


What about the Wii? It was extremely successful.


----------



## Lightyose (Mar 1, 2017)

Weird how the Switch will release 2 days after the N64 anniversary.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 1, 2017)




----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2017)

me and N64 are the same. you need to blow for it to work right.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

i think i will buy a nintendo 64 now XD


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 1, 2017)

I no longer have my original N64, long been replaced but I do still have my launch gold copy of Zelda64 still with the box. That's probably one of my most cherished memories with the N64, I still remember begging my parents to take me to walmart on a cold raining night just to pickup my pre order of Zelda64.


----------



## owek1 (Mar 1, 2017)

man im lucky a friend of mine gave me one a few months back because it needs a new power supply and AV cables and he couldnt be bothered to replace it. Now it is part of my collection.. Happy 20 years N64!!


----------



## Seratonin (Mar 1, 2017)

It reminds me that I'm getting old.


----------



## CeeDee (Mar 1, 2017)

Are we really celebrating the European release? That strikes me as a bit odd... Would've made sense to celebrate back June 23 last year - Japan's release date, or as you said, September, when it launched in US. 

Nonetheless, N64 was quite awesome. That being said, I don't have the same Goldeneye obsession every other N64 player seems to, though.


----------



## Armadillo (Mar 1, 2017)

Still have my launch 64 and it's original box . I stick with my US unit now though. Saw the error of my ways (pal games) once I got a ps1 as ntsc copies were far easier to get and play for that system at the time.


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2017)

after all these years emulation is still shit.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2017)

CooL. Controller still sucks and I only enjoyed like 5 titles on it. All opinion.


----------



## Baoulettes (Mar 1, 2017)

fiou, countless hours spent in Donkey kong 64 , jet force gemini and mario kart 64 with a friend 
Also ton of hours to finish Zelda oot 100% (no solution book and as a kid of 10 yo i was kinda proud after looking around for that last tiny piece of heart that was in kakarico cemetary not the one with the wooden box but the one in a "tomb?" (unsure about term sorry.))

Well for me N64 introduced truly in video games, I must admit that nes and snes i was still too young to get it 
Even recently I still play my F-zero X like almost daily :3


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Flame said:


> after all these years emulation is still shit.


my childhood was with emulators, i played a lot project64
have a problem?


----------



## Flame (Mar 1, 2017)

BlueFox gui said:


> my childhood was with emulators, i played a lot project64
> have a problem?



compared to others emulators off other consoles. is not the best. its bodge jobs and hacks.

NES has good emulators
SNES has good emulators
N64 has not the best emulators 
GC has good emulator
Wii has good emulator
Wii U has good emulator



see a pattern


----------



## Aurora Wright (Mar 1, 2017)

My first console, I think I got it for christmas in 1998, with Mario 64 and some crappy F1 game as my first games.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

Flame said:


> compared to others emulators off other consoles. is pretty shit. its bodge jobs and hacks.
> 
> NES has good emulators
> SNES has good emulators
> ...


i played a lot on it 
Since I was a child I noticed some graphic errors, but that was in a few games, that never took away the fun, hours playing mario party, smash bros, mario kart 64, mario 64.
I'm thinking of buying a nintendo64 now, just to have a taste of knowing how it would be a childhood having a real one


----------



## matpower (Mar 1, 2017)

I really like the N64, so much that I saved some money and bought for 50 Brazilian bucks three years ago (holy shit time surely flies), I am still lacking a controller lol.

A great console with wasted potential thanks to lack of CD storage, it's a shame, but it still holds up well.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

matpower said:


> I really like the N64, so much that I saved some money and bought for 50 Brazilian bucks three years ago (holy shit time surely flies), I am still lacking a controller lol.
> 
> A great console with wasted potential thanks to lack of CD storage, it's a shame, but it still holds up well.


BRAZILIAN BUCKS HAHAAHA XD


----------



## Jonna (Mar 1, 2017)

Thomas83Lin said:


> I no longer have my original N64, long been replaced but I do still have my launch gold copy of Zelda64 still with the box. That's probably one of my most cherished memories with the N64, I still remember begging my parents to take me to walmart on a cold raining night just to pickup my pre order of Zelda64.


Keep that guy as long as you can. It's worth significantly more than the 1.1 or 1.2 cartridges of later releases, and will probably continue to increase in value as time goes on. 

Have you performed all the 1.0-only glitches on it by now?


----------



## Thomas83Lin (Mar 1, 2017)

Jonna said:


> Keep that guy as long as you can. It's worth significantly more than the 1.1 or 1.2 cartridges of later releases, and will probably continue to increase in value as time goes on.
> 
> Have you performed all the 1.0-only glitches on it by now?


Doubt I'll ever sell it, I've preformed afew of the glitches. I know I've done the steal fishing rod glitch


----------



## Spider_Man (Mar 1, 2017)

think this was the start of the end of nintendo, its last console i really enjoyed owning and still do todate.

think this was the start of developers moving away and to sony with its cd format which was cheaper to produce and offered advantages over cart based games.

think this support and loyalty was carried over to the PS2, which i found the Cube was the start of lacking support and since then nintendo consoles have lacked the third party titles the other consoles were getting and in my eyes became a console mainly aimed towards kids.

dont get me wrong, i also still own the cube, but the only games that appealed to me, i own and its FAR less than my PS2 library, my N64/Cube games fit into one draw, my PS2 library has a book shelf bigger and wider than me (im 6ft)


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (Mar 1, 2017)

I was never much of a N64 fan/gamer but have to admit that I fancy the cartridge and the console style Nintendo used for it, the controller however... what a weird thing that was. Fun-fact, the analogue stick part of the N64 controller feels like the Wii Nunchuk. 

Most of my teen days playing N64 was through emulators.


----------



## Youkai (Mar 1, 2017)

dpad_5678 said:


> What about the Wii? It was extremely successful.



That is because ppl didn't knew that Nintendo could actually make something that bad XD
why do you think the wiiu failed so bad ? Way to many people got the Wii and noticed how bad it is so hardly anyone wanted to get the next fail by Nintendo :/
Maybe the WiiU was actually good or could have been good but I for one know noone who got one and mainly because ppl said they didn't want another shitty Wii.

I knew enough ppl who owned a Wii but noons who was actually happy with it XD just with a hand full of games that could have been as good or even better on another system


----------



## gnmmarechal (Mar 1, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Are we really celebrating the European release? That strikes me as a bit odd... Would've made sense to celebrate back June 23 last year - Japan's release date, or as you said, September, when it launched in US.
> 
> Nonetheless, N64 was quite awesome. That being said, I don't have the same Goldeneye obsession every other N64 player seems to, though.


Hey, we Europeans deserve to celebrate too


----------



## Justin14p (Mar 1, 2017)

I wish I had N64


_Also I just noticed that signature height is limited to 500 pixels_


----------



## hobbledehoy899 (Mar 1, 2017)

I always hated the N64's controllers and was always boggled when ever I saw one of those bootleg Famiclones that's in the shape of one.


----------



## callmebob (Mar 1, 2017)

Mr. Backup Z64, and my favorite controllers of all. Good old days!


----------



## proflayton123 (Mar 1, 2017)

I got the pikachu edition N64 for Christmas, still got it. Aah the memories


----------



## Deleted member 377734 (Mar 1, 2017)

N64 emulator for me, never bought the actual console.


----------



## BlueFox gui (Mar 1, 2017)

lcie nimbus said:


> N64 emulator for me, never bought the actual console.


me too


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Mar 1, 2017)

@Chary You forgot to mention the tragic 64DD and the cancelled Mother game. 

Also the sweet rumble pack, and the million third party controllers. 

Hey will i mean least the games looked better than the other two at the time, just the name suck, and all the bad games named after it. God i miss rare. Need new donkey kong game. Rare probably could have made metroid games good again.


----------



## gudenau (Mar 1, 2017)

I've still got my translucent green n64 from my childhood, my first console. :yay64: I guess. :-P


----------



## Mr.Faq2015 (Mar 1, 2017)

Happy birthday to the N64 in Europe/Australia. The truth is that I have two N64s, I often play them (gotta finish replaying OoT for once at all...). Trying to get an expansion pack (almost got it!)


----------



## Bonestorm (Mar 1, 2017)

ItsKipz said:


> the n64 was great, probably my favorite nintendo console second only to the GameCube


LOL kids...


----------



## retrofan_k (Mar 1, 2017)

Remember that day like yesterday.  Now I feel old.


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2017)

Flame said:


> after all these years emulation is still shit.


Are you sure it is the emulation and not the console?

Anyway discussion so video


----------



## Inuk (Mar 1, 2017)

Happy birthday UltraHLE for me


----------



## Jonna (Mar 1, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Chary You forgot to mention the tragic 64DD and the cancelled Mother game.





			
				Chary said:
			
		

> It wasn't all success, though. Mother 3, Fire Emblem 64, and other third party projects would find themselves cancelled,


----------



## VitaType (Mar 1, 2017)

20years? A long time. Wonder if there ever will be a N64 mini (seems abit unlikely with Rare belonging to Microsoft)


----------



## bowser (Mar 1, 2017)

My childhood N64 with its siblings:


Spoiler









Man this thing is so shiny 


Spoiler


----------



## laudern (Mar 1, 2017)

If only I had my everdrive 64 20 years ago. I would have been considered a xxxhackerelite


----------



## FAST6191 (Mar 1, 2017)

If we are sharing our N64s then I did fire mine up the other month to get an example of carmaggedon 64 (a truly awful game)




Video of it in action


----------



## Jacklack3 (Mar 1, 2017)

The last time I remember me playing a N64 was when me and my mom were trying to play Hey You Pikachu with the blue and yellow N64 console and controller with the mic.


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2017)

Absolutely  LOVE the n64. I got it at launch for my birthday. Wow that was a while ago lol. Killer instinct 2 would become my favorite game ever. Along with zelda, shadows of the Empire and does anyone remember quest 64? Yes I liked Mario 64 too. It was the first game I played.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Jacklack3 said:


> The last time I remember me playing a N64 was when me and my mom were trying to play Hey You Pikachu with the blue and yellow N64 console and controller with the mic.


Totally.  Me and my mom use to go at it with, I don't remember the name, but it was a monster truck racing game. She even bought a steering  wheel lol.


----------



## Dr.Hacknik (Mar 1, 2017)

I love the Good ol' N64. I used to play some good games on that. But, I wasn't old enough to experience it's full glory. I was mostly a GameCube and Dreamcast Kid.


----------



## DinohScene (Mar 1, 2017)

Still got the one I bought back in the 90's.
Damn time flies.


----------



## Eurasiam (Mar 2, 2017)

I still have my original n64, with the expansion pack for Zelda Majora's Mask. N64 has so many memories...Goldeneye, Mario Sports games, Bomberman. Next to the gamecube, we probably spent so many years playing this in my old friend's basement....sigh. I miss those days.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 2, 2017)

...And 20 years later,N64 emulation is still shit.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> ...And 20 years later,N64 emulation is still shit.



Yes and no, it's better, 64DD ROMs work, RE2 works, CBFD works, you just need to use a plugin that isn't shit lol. Not sure where you've been, but almost every commercial game runs very well using the GlideN64 and LLE graphics *shrug*.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes and no, it's better, 64DD ROMs work, RE2 works, CBFD works, you just need to use a plugin that isn't shit lol. Not sure where you've been, but almost every commercial game runs very well using the GlideN64 and LLE graphics *shrug*.


What emulator?


----------



## GravitySuitCollector (Mar 2, 2017)

If people are mentioning their consoles, there's still the original one of my older brothers got sitting in the living room, and then there are two in my room (a pikachu and a black one, one not mine and the other ended up in my hands somehow). Three Gamecubes beats that number, though.

There are too many good games on the system. I absolutely love Mischief Makers(that 100M dash yellow gem eludes me still...). The only thing that sucks is the control stick life. Mario Party was the grim reaper (tug of war; blisters were had). :x We have 6 controllers, but only 2 have decent sticks atm.


----------



## SNEAKxxATTACK (Mar 2, 2017)

**creepily caresses controller; with the drooling demeanor of Homer Simpson


----------



## Hanafuda (Mar 2, 2017)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> For reference, the SNES was launched in the US on August 23, 1991. I was born August 9, 1991.
> I have officially been alive longer than the SNES has been in the US...btw I still own my very first SNES that I got when when I was 4.




Shit dude, I was already 19 when the NES came out. Wasted my college years on SMB, Prince of Persia, RC Pro Am, and bong hits. (Kids, don't do this at home.)

I was in my third year of law school in the spring of '97, about to graduate, when I first got a taste of the N64 at a demo kiosk in a Blockbuster store. But I didn't buy the console when it launched, because I had the bar exam to worry about that summer. I finally bought one in '99. I currently own two, one an early plain jane that is an easy RGB mod, the other a purple "Funtastic' model, which may be a candidate for the UltraHDMI. (??thinking about it)


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 2, 2017)

ssb an pokemon stadium where the best games for the 64


----------



## CMDreamer (Mar 2, 2017)

I still have my N64, but haven't played it loooong ago.

Don't want to start a brand fight right now, but what other brands of consoles do you nkow that can last that long working as if it were day one?

I've almost all consoles made by Ninty to this day and all of them work as a charm.


----------



## GravitySuitCollector (Mar 2, 2017)

chaosrunner said:


> ssb an pokemon stadium where the best games for the 64


I'm assuming you never played Mischief Makers or Banjo Kazooie. :v 

I'm so glad my older brother worked at a Hollywood Video at the time. Free unlimited game rentals. DD


----------



## chaosrunner (Mar 2, 2017)

GravitySuitCollector said:


> I'm assuming you never played Mischief Makers or Banjo Kazooie. :v
> 
> I'm so glad my older brother worked at a Hollywood Video at the time. Free unlimited game rentals. DD


man i should have said "in my opinion" first right cus if not every one will lose thier minds (i have played banjo kazooie and NEVER liked it)


----------



## GravitySuitCollector (Mar 2, 2017)

chaosrunner said:


> man i should have said "in my opinion" first right cus if not every one will lose thier minds (i have played banjo kazooie and NEVER liked it)


Thus the ":v" at the end of my sentence there. I knew it was your opinion, but I felt like giving you a hard time.  I just don't quite see Pokemon Stadium standing at the forefront of the N64 lineup. There are too many games I just liked more (Pokemon Puzzle League, quickest way to beat eight gym leaders plus champions...?). I did play quite a bit of the minigames with my siblings (I was iirc better at the sushi minigame). Maybe if I was playing more GB Pokemon at the time....(did play Red then, but had beaten the elite four already, didn't exactly have a trading/battle buddy with the game)


----------



## Jao Chu (Mar 2, 2017)

Ahh, the nintendo 64, my family bought one for christmas of 1996 as my mother is a casual gamer even to this day, which worked out very well for me and my brothers growing up  

It really was a shame that the quality control was rubbish for N64. I still own two PAL SNES consoles in perfect working condition to this day, after more than 20 years, and our N64 died within two years.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2017)

SpiffyJUNIOR said:


> What emulator?



PJ64 2.3 and Mupen64 both play many games with higher accuracy. Then there's CEN64 which uses cycle-accuracy, etc. N64 emulation isn't as bad as people make it out to be


----------



## Jayro (Mar 2, 2017)

I try an emulate GoldenEye 007 on everything I can, and oddly enough, the original Xbox runs it the best, second only to my nvidia shield.


----------



## bjaxx87 (Mar 2, 2017)

chaosrunner said:


> ssb an pokemon stadium where the best games for the 64





GravitySuitCollector said:


> I just don't quite see Pokemon Stadium standing at the forefront of the N64 lineup. There are too many games I just liked more (Pokemon Puzzle League, quickest way to beat eight gym leaders plus champions...?). I did play quite a bit of the minigames with my siblings (I was iirc better at the sushi minigame). Maybe if I was playing more GB Pokemon at the time....(did play Red then, but had beaten the elite four already, didn't exactly have a trading/battle buddy with the game)


Oh damn, I was SO hyped when Stadium was announced for the west!  My friends and I played Pokémon Red/Blue like maniacs and the simple idea of seeing our own Pokémon in full 3D graphics was mindblowing. I had the release day marked in my calendar and counted the days until I finally rode my bicycle to every single local video game shop, department store and electronics store I could think of. Without success, though, so I had to keep asking stores when to expect their delivery (I'm glad there's Amazon nowadays...) and was in luck a few days (or was it weeks? it felt like weeks...) later. A clerk mentioned that he wished they had the game since so many Pokémon fans were asking for it - an early example of Nintendo underproducing something with high demand.

So yeah, we played it like crazy and I really enjoyed challenging Pokémon battles for once (no online battles or post-game battling facilities back then) and I think we even spent more time on those mini games than on Mario Party. You could even play your Pokémon game on your TV, you could transfer your own teams... all that was just something very special back in the day.

I'd say my favorite N64 titles were Perfect Dark, Banjo-Kazooie, both Zeldas and Diddy Kong Racing, but Stadium will keep a special place in my heart next to other fun games like Snowboard Kids, Mission: Impossible, Shadow Man, Super Smash Bros. and Mystical Ninja.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> Yes and no, it's better, 64DD ROMs work, RE2 works, CBFD works, you just need to use a plugin that isn't shit lol. Not sure where you've been, but almost every commercial game runs very well using the GlideN64 and LLE graphics *shrug*.



Well, on emulation, you wait literally like 10 seconds just to pause the game and choose your items on Ocarina of Time.
Really painful. The Ocarina of Time ROM Hacks are only playable on emulator >_>


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> Well, on emulation, you wait literally like 10 seconds just to pause the game and choose your items on Ocarina of Time.
> Really painful. The Ocarina of Time ROM Hacks are only playable on emulator >_>



That's been fixed for a long time, not sure what plugin or version you're using; that sub-menu issue has been fixed since forever lol. PJ64 2.3 and Mupen64 2.0 plus has fixed Ocarina of Time's menu glitch. Other emulators like Not64 don't have it fixed however.  And I can prove it too.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> That's been fixed for a long time, not sure what plugin or version you're using; that sub-menu issue has been fixed since forever lol. PJ64 2.3 and Mupen64 2.0 plus has fixed Ocarina of Time's menu glitch. Other emulators like Not64 don't have it fixed however.  And I can prove it too.



I use Mupen64 0.5, not sure what's the newest plugin to date, I prefer a plugin from 2017. If that isn't available, a plugin from end 2016.
I love the 0.5 version of Mupen. Maybe it's just a plugin, anyway, I'd like the newest plugin to date.


----------



## mechagouki (Mar 2, 2017)

I have my N64 hooked up to a 32" Sony WEGA CRT in my bedroom. Everdrive 64 with full romset on it. If I was only allowed to keep one of my gaming systems it would be this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> I use Mupen64 0.5, not sure what's the newest plugin to date, I prefer a plugin from 2017. If that isn't available, a plugin from end 2016.
> I love the 0.5 version of Mupen. Maybe it's just a plugin, anyway, I'd like the newest plugin to date.



GlideN64 from Gonetz is what you want, but it doesn't work with Mupen 0.5, that's really old; Mupen64 2.0 plus is way more compatible and up to date, works fine in RetroArch. I'd be more than happy to record video of OOT working properly emulated.


----------



## thekarter104 (Mar 2, 2017)

the_randomizer said:


> GlideN64 from Gonetz is what you want, but it doesn't work with Mupen 0.5, that's really old; Mupen64 2.0 plus is way more compatible and up to date, works fine in RetroArch. I'd be more than happy to record video of OOT working properly emulated.



I found a v2.5 version, but it doesn't work. How does it work?
I'm not into emulation except when playing ROM Hacks which is the goal that I'm using it.


----------



## the_randomizer (Mar 2, 2017)

thekarter104 said:


> I found a v2.5 version, but it doesn't work. How does it work?
> I'm not into emulation except when playing ROM Hacks which is the goal that I'm using it.



Then I don't know what to tell you, Mupen works on RetroArch *shrug*


----------



## mario5555 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sounds like I was a bit older than the crowd around here when I got mine in 1999.   Between the crazy 3 pronged controller and the muddy gfx, it had a few hits and exclusives I like (Hybrid Heaven anyone).

But honestly here's the telling part for me:

It is the system I own the least amount of games for that I've owned for over 10 years, for a total of 36 games.  So if that's not telling I'm not sure what is.

Even after reading the Nintendo 64 Anthology recently, I only added 8 more games to the list of ones I passed on originally and even those will be a hard sell for me to buy (as most are racing games)  

One of my least favorite Nintendo systems ever released that I own.


----------



## DarthDub (Mar 2, 2017)

I should grab an EverDrive.


----------



## RustInPeace (Mar 2, 2017)

A look into my organization and hoarding habits. I still have it, I doubt it's the original one I played in 1999, but still.



Spoiler











Problem is that I never got replacement controllers after one of my sisters' hamsters chewed the previous controller cables about 12 or so years go...yeah. Anyways, the first memories of gaming really came from the N64, Mario Kart 64 and Pokemon Stadium in particular. Party games essentially, I'd play with my two sisters, we'd race each other or do the Pokemon mini games, we all sucked at the Clefairy Says thing, but years later I mastered that. A lot of rentals from good ol' Blockbuster and Hollywood Video (if anyone remembers that, I'd hug you). Pokemon Stadium 2, Mortal Kombat Trilogy were popular rentals, I distinctly remember a series of matches me and one of my mother's ex boyfriends had in MK Trilogy. We both pulled off fatalities, though I don't remember who was who. I remember one of us pulled off Raiden's fatality. That was probably him because I mained Liu Kang at the time. I think N64 was the first home console we owned, if not the first we owned for more than a year. I know I had a Super Nintendo and showed off Super Mario World to my BFF at the time, but that had to be in 2001 because I had my own bedroom by then, and these N64 memories were when I shared a bedroom with my 2 sisters. Anyways, as many memories with N64 I had, I didn't play many of the games. Banjo Kazooie and NBA Hangtime, I still have both, though their stickers are torn off, you can't tell which is which. Forsaken, some first person shooter/horror thing, I liked that. Cruise N' USA, loved that. Rush was a rental, so awesome though. The list dries up, I never played Ocarina of Time, Goldeneye 007, these famous titles. That's how it is even today, I probably never played more than 20 games of any console, and 20's a rough estimate to begin with.

Anyways, happy belated USA birthday to N64, I know I read about September 1996 being its American launch, but I didn't celebrate it. Better late than never.


----------



## Pitou (Mar 3, 2017)

I grew up in the 80's. Playing Atari 2600, Colecovision and Intellivision. I really loved the N64 and all Nintendo consoles. I remember, I was really excited seeing a Super Mario 64 Demo stand at Walmart and for me, it was the first 3D that I ever played. I thought it was great!

I do remember the good old Doctor V64 that I still have in working condition. That was great time!

I'm now old (44), but still enjoy all consoles. I should have my Switch tomorrow. Can't wait!!

Pitou!


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Mar 3, 2017)

Grew up with a ps1, but I've always wanted a N64 too. Too bad I could never find one when I was a kid.
I remember, in a store, there was this circular shelf that could rotate, full of N64 games. I've looked at them everytime I went there,
imagining how the game were like and stuff like that. I still remember there being a copy of Kirby 64.


----------



## Pluupy (Mar 3, 2017)

MARIO KART 64

RAINBOW ROAD JUMP

_Where boys become men and girls become men. _


----------



## death360 (Mar 3, 2017)

Good times good times wish I still had mine.


----------



## rich04 (Mar 3, 2017)

Mine is alive.


----------



## GustavoReis (Mar 3, 2017)

I love my N64


----------



## supergamer368 (Mar 3, 2017)

I grew up playing Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Mar 4, 2017)

Jayro said:


> I try an emulate GoldenEye 007 on everything I can, and oddly enough, the original Xbox runs it the best, second only to my nvidia shield.


Lol,have a shield too.


----------



## kbmarinha (Mar 4, 2017)

I've kept my N64 with me for exactly 20 years


----------

